# Veritas Surface Clamp in place of a crochet?



## mak (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm done building a simple workbench (nothing more than a very chunky table with a 3 inch thick top) and I am starting to consider work-holding. I plan to go the simple route - planing stops for board faces and an inexpensive shop-made Moxon vise for narrow boards and joinery. I'm a little stuck on how I will hold boards to joint the edges. I am considering using a Veritas Surface vise where a crochet would typically be located and using a sliding deadman to support the other end of the board. It looks like Follansbee uses a similar approach though his is a crochet with and integrated woodscrew:









I like the surface clamp for a few reasons:

1) Hold the board against the bench
2) Act as a stop against the forward motions of planing
3) It can easily be removed if it is in the way

Do you think the surface vise can resist the forces of jointing boards? If a board presses against the post of the surface vise will it damage it?


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

A little different take on a moxon vise with a stop. Clamps to the bench top at the left corner.


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

Since you are thinking outside the box, how about running a T-Track on the front, a (removable) crochet on the left, and a (removable) support on the right (something like a deadman, but supported on the T-Track, reversed "L" shaped support with adjustable bottom piece.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

Crank,I have to say,that's a great drawing,I'll have to make a clamp like it asap.Thanks.


----------

